

MoCL - out in 3 weeks - jasox
http://wukix.com/dist/mocl_eclm2013.pdf
MoCL presentation from ECLM 2013 - new Common Lisp implementation for iOS and Android
======
shaunxcode
Definitely something to keep an eye on. If the title were "cross platform
mobile common lisp" it would probably do it a bit more justice!

